# Violet Collegiate



## Sigh1961 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is a listing that is near my niece's house in Iowa.  I really like the mid 60's lightweights, and would love to grab this purple one.  The research I have done looks like the violet collegiate was only available 65 - 67.  Is that correct?  I am going to ask the seller for a photo of the head tube serial so I can verify.  If this is a mid 60's Collegiate, it is in really good condition.  It has the wrong handlebars, beacause I think they didn't offer the sport model until later.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thats a 67. Buncha stuff wrong here too....another pass imo.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 29, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Thats a 67. Buncha stuff wrong here too....another pass imo.



Other than the handlebars and brake levers, what else do you see wrong?  Needs a new decal on the chain guard. Frame decal looks good, paint looks to be in good shape.  I can't tell what size the frame is, just from the picture.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Other than the handlebars and brake levers, what else do you see wrong?  Needs a new decal on the chain guard. Frame decal looks good, paint looks to be in good shape.  I can't tell what size the frame is, just from the picture.



Seat and rear derailer are wrong too. The guard on these were silk screened not decal, parts can be replaced, even decals, but og screens are one time deal. Id hold out for a 65 or 66 anyways, they have the cool Sprint top tube shifter.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2016)

Bars,stem,levers,seat,cable housings.original would need all these swapped back plus a set of violet grips.hard to find seat and grips too.


----------



## spoker (Apr 20, 2017)

is this a 67 ser dc19776


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2017)

Serial number is on the L/H drop out


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2017)

thats the number he gave me but it only comes up right if it was from the head tube,is 67 last year for violet?might get this one to part out


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2017)

DCxxx Should be April '67?  Yours has numbers on the headtube? Post a pic


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2017)

dont have it yet,goin on a different one,will take pics if i pic this one up


----------

